# Moving to Dubai, alcohol



## DanPM (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm moving to Dubai from Canada, can I take some alcoholic drinks with me? I have some unopened bottles of different kinds. Is there something I have to do to be able to do it? Is there a maximum number I can take with me? (hoping is not 0). Thanks.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Well Alcohol is not allowed in public in Dubai but in Duty Free I saw many purchased while they enter to the city.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

4 Litres is the limit that you can buy in Duty free, and according the the article, also the amount you can bring in.

Dubai Customs Regulations and Laws


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

How are you planning to transport these? 

Before I became a resident here I did take the occasional bottle of alcohol in from the UK, and sometimes bought at duty free.

You cannot put alcohol in your goods container, it will be held up, fully searched and the alcohol confiscated. Reliable removalists will advise you.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I put some bottles of whisky in my suitcase when I moved over, didn't have any problems and didn't expect to have any.


----------

